# Stolen!  Goose The Market trailer smoker



## goat largon (Jul 22, 2012)

Thursday night this smoker was hijacked in Indianapolis.  Anyone with any info please contact Goose The Market.  It made me so sad to see this, hopefully it will turn up

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2012120721016

http://www.goosethemarket.com/trailer.htm


----------



## mossymo (Jul 22, 2012)

Goat Largon
Those links don't work.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 22, 2012)

I fixed the links


----------



## mossymo (Jul 22, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> I fixed the links


Nice work and prompt Brian!


----------



## goat largon (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 22, 2012)

Low life bottom-feeding dirt bags!
I hope they get it back.
It's evil to ph*¢k with someone's livelihood!


~Martin


----------



## brdprey (Jul 23, 2012)

wow, pretty pit. sorry to hear someone has no honor.

i hope karma katches up with them. that kind of rig just makes you sick to loose.


----------



## alelover (Jul 23, 2012)

Scumbags. I hope they get food poisoning first time they use it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2012)

Hope they get what they deserve...more importantly I hope the owners get their property back.


----------

